
Computus – The calculation to determine the day of Easter - feniv
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computus
======
Lowkeyloki
In my personal opinion, holidays that require an algorithm to calculate
instead of being the same date each year deserve a special place in hell. And
as far as these algorithms go, the one to calculate Easter is the worst, most
complicated one I've seen.

I know that some algorithmic "holidays" like election day serve a legitimate
purpose. (How about making election days national holidays already, federal
government!?) But, as a programmer, I still despise the concept.

